# Sturcture of CF Intelligence



## ReadyAyeReady (27 Feb 2005)

It's hard to find alot of info on Canada's military intelligence structure.  I've read that it is unified across all three services.  So does that mean that there are no service specific intelligence units?  The reason I ask is because I read on another thread here a few days ago that there are specific Naval Intelligence units or at least occupations.  The way I understand it is that personnel from all 3 services work in intelligence...so does someone from the Navy who transfers over to int become an int officer or operater and cease being a member of the Navy?

Can anyone provide me with some info on how CF intelligence is structured?


----------



## jazscam (3 Mar 2005)

SPY ALERT!!! SPY ALERT!!! SPY ALERT!!!


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (5 Mar 2005)

Hey, its a decent question I thought...if you have nothing worthwhile to contribute then please refrain from making childish comments like that.  Leave this website to people who are actually interested in the CF.


----------



## Infanteer (8 Mar 2005)

There are plenty of Int soldiers on these forums.  If your question is suitable, it can probably be answered.  If all you hear is crickets, you can probably guess why....


----------



## Tach9 (8 Mar 2005)

They should not be hiding. If they are that good then they will catch "terrorist" (freedo,m fighters) anyway!


----------



## Slim (9 Mar 2005)

Tach9 said:
			
		

> They should not be hiding. If they are that good then they will catch "terrorist" (freedo,m fighters) anyway!



Not appropriate! Your not displaying very much relevant knowledge of the CF Intelligence Branch. Time to sit back and learn rather than jumping in with irrelevant and inappropriate comments.

Slim


----------



## Arctic Acorn (28 Mar 2005)

www.intbranch.org

If that doesn't answer your questions, find a hatbadge in the mess some evebing and buy them a beer...We're almost always looking for new bodies. 

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Acorn (2 Apr 2005)

The Branch is "purple" however there are element-specific "units" (in quotes because most are not actual units). 

You dind't get an answer before now because we're so bloody busy.

Acorn


----------

